# PI8 Filmstreifen



## niTeZ (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Miteinander!

Ich würde gerne "Filmstreifen", machen, also wie auf einer Filmrolle, ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine? Es wäre gut wenn das ganze dann so auch oben "umgebogen" wäre, ist aber kein muss. Am besten mit PhotoImpact, falls das damit möglich ist. Ich habe zwar auch Photoshop auf CD, nur mein PC läuft etwas langsam, und da würde es ewig dauern bis ich das ganze Zusammen hätte. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben, danke im Vorraus.


----------

